# history of our forum



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

hey folks, Ive been around for a while but have no real idea who or how this forum started and where its at now, can anyone give a bit of history to the present day ?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

big bang...?


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I think it started in the early 1800's as a fur trading forum.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Scott will have that answer.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

one day this rather hairy youth walked into a guitar store...........


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know the whole history, but I seem to recall that the forum started as an add-on to the original Guitars Canada website.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

Lincoln said:


> one day this rather hairy youth walked into a guitar store...........


... and couldn't get an answer from the acne scarred teen regarding ..


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Crikey! I can't believe I've been around 11 years. What have I done with my life?


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

allthumbs56 said:


> Crikey! I can't believe I've been around 11 years. What have I done with my wife?


Fixed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Noah started it after the big flood.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

what amazingly informative answers, maybe it started as a joke...


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Some one lost a bet???


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

"And on the 8th day, he created GC......"


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada is Scott, he started the site as a hobbyist guitar player himself, something like 11 years ago. He sold it to a larger 'forum consortium' last year.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

When I joined, I was wondering if this forum wasn't attached to an online store of some kind. I've gotten over that now. There was medication available.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

thanks to scott for a great site, he even replied to emails..."forum consortium"?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Noone knows.
Its just always been .


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

If the forum was a religion, Scott would be God.

God sold us out to some "forum consortium".


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Scott would have to give us the history. I know it started pretty small - more of a hobby in the beginning. Certainly thinking about it reminds me of some of the members we've lost along the way ............................


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

This forum was created by Scott (GuitarsCanada). It's only been recently that he sold the rights to this forum. All through the years he ran this forum pretty much on his own. Some have come and gone but there are some who had been here almost from the beginning.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Eleven years ago, eh? Wow, I didn't know I've been here shortly after it got started.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Eleven years ago, eh? Wow, I didn't know I've been here shortly after it got started.


...and think of the contribution you've made. Some truly wonderful stuff.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Chito said:


> This forum was created by Scott (GuitarsCanada). It's only been recently that he sold the rights to this forum. All through the years he ran this forum pretty much on his own. Some have come and gone but there are some who had been here almost from the beginning.


Including you, good sir!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bw66 said:


> I don't know the whole history, but I seem to recall that the forum started as an add-on to the original Guitars Canada website.


That is correct. In Late 1999 I started a one page website. That was the beginning. It grew from there and when I added the forum to it, somewhere late in 2005 I believe, that seemed to become the most popular part of the website. I eventually killed off the webpages and left only the forum. As most of you know, I no longer own the forum, but still hang out and am still an admin.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Noah started it after the big flood.


Some say the Nephilim are still around and helped build this forum.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

GC, I am assuming you are the first member here. It says on your avatar the date you joined which is Dec 30, 2015. So that might be the day the forum started.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

> Member Since:
> Sep 22, 2006
> Messages:
> 1,621
> ...


I didn't know my Mom was also a member. She has visited at least 253 times.

How heavy/large is a Trophy Point? I want to build a case, and need to know if re-purposed pallet boards will suffice.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

6 years on this forum. That's roughly 1/4 of my life :O


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm coming up to 10 years.
(man .. I need to get a life. lol).
The archives don't go back that far, but, I remember my first post.
Something to the effect of 'are these Tim Shaw pups in my SG?'.

Thank you Scott.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

dmc69 said:


> 6 years on this forum. That's roughly 1/4 of my life :O


Young'un!

I found this forum via one of my closest friends, who may lurk here sometimes but is generally too busy to catch a breath (employed + new father). Like Larry, I'm coming up on 10 years this spring. 

I'm glad I've met a lot of people here and I hope to meet a few more!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2017)

Budda said:


> I'm glad I've met a lot of people here and I hope to meet a few more!


That's the beauty of this place.
The people that I've met face to face.
A great bunch.
Looking forward to meeting more of you.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I'm coming up to 10 years.
> (man .. I need to get a life. lol).
> The archives don't go back that far, but, I remember my first post.
> Something to the effect of 'are these Tim Shaw pups in my SG?'.
> ...


The archives do go back that far if you keep selecting 'See Older Posts'.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I've met a few members here too. Larry, Budda, Scott, and a bunch of others at the GC meet and greet at the hard rock cafe, and many others doing transactions here too. Thank you Scott!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I just checked my join date and saw that I joined this very day (January 24th as of this writing) in 2007. So ten years for me!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks to Chito for guiding me to my garden of Eden! I was on another American guitar forum and some of the guys were not too kindly to guitarists of the female persuasion! Chito recommended I check this forum out! I felt accepted and like an equal to everyone else! That's why I am still here! It's like putting your feet in your favorite pair of comfortable shoes!

It's been such an amazing journey with people so willing to help each other out! It's been very exciting and uplifting! Being invited to be at Riff Wrath made me feel included and I got to meet some of the most incredible people! You all know who you are! Just another incredible experience in my guitar journey! So many have contributed to the guitar player that I have become! Thank you to all of you! Sorry if any of this girly mushy stuff offends anyone! It's straight from the heart!

Thank you as well Scott! This is like home to me!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Chito said:


> GC, I am assuming you are the first member here. It says on your avatar the date you joined which is Dec 30, 2015. So that might be the day the forum started.


I think my number is officially #2 I created a dummy account first, can't even remember that one anymore. But yes, it was December 2005 that this particular forum was born. The first couple of people that joined the forum were Accept2 (Kurt) who became one of the original mods and still is today.... and Jeff Flowerday, who many of you may remember. Jeff was also an original Mod but gave up guitar completely several years ago.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Jeez, I'm coming up on 4 years in April, and I've only got about 4 years of masturbation and dick jokes in my repertoire. Which means I don't know what I'll be talking about in May.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I was one of the first bunch but we've lost quite a few along the way, most, if not all, that I'd like too see come back.

Scott did a really good thing here!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I think my number is officially #2 I created a dummy account first, can't even remember that one anymore. But yes, it was December 2005 that this particular forum was born. The first couple of people that joined the forum were Accept2 (Kurt) who became one of the original mods and still is today.... and Jeff Flowerday, who many of you may remember. Jeff was also an original Mod but gave up guitar completely several years ago.


Is Jeff OK? I'm kind of shocked to hear he gave up guitar, he was also quite active on a few other forums back in the day.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

davetcan said:


> Is Jeff OK? I'm kind of shocked to hear he gave up guitar, he was also quite active on a few other forums back in the day.


He is fine as far as I know. Not sure what the reasons were that he gave it up. It may have been something he got really into and then faded. I don't think he was a long term player when he joined.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Well that was fun. I just sought out my first real post. Based on that my membership was preceded by at least these members:

Xanadu
GuitarsCanada
Marnacious (Hmmmmmm)
Ripper
Lowtones
PaulS
SCREEM
Dirty Frank
Tarbender
Cocotone
ne1roc
Chito
Mario
zdogma
Rhythmeister
cale0906

A few of these guys are still here and active ............ but some I have not heard from in a long time.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lowtones (Mark) is still around but hasn't been on the Forum for years. I introduced him to it originally. He played bass with our band for a long time and got into building guitars, which I hope he is still doing. I haven't seen him much since I retired but last I heard he was still working and doing well.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Lowtones (Mark) is still around but hasn't been on the Forum for years. I introduced him to it originally. He played bass with our band for a long time and got into building guitars, which I hope he is still doing. I haven't seen him much since I retired but last I heard he was still working and doing well.


Maybe it's time for a reunion!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I joined in 2007. Discovered the forum via Goudie FX's web site. (Wonder if they still exist!).
At first, I was really shy since I'm french and wasn't really good in english but I never feel antipathy or else. People were always really friendly and helpful.
I still remember some "internet drama", specialy with a guy that was doing larping as his other hobby but, otherwise, everything was one of the best experience I had online.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't remember that - it was before my time probably. And I don't know what larping is. 

But thanks, Scott, for starting all this. What _did_ you do the seven days immediately preceeding the start date?



adcandour said:


> Jeez, I'm coming up on 4 years in April, and I've only got about 4 years of masturbation and dick jokes in my repertoire. Which means I don't know what I'll be talking about in May.


Turn on CNN. We are just starting an incredible four year joke cycle. There is more material there than every stand-up and late night host will be able to sift through. Have fun!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> I don't remember that - it was before my time probably. And I don't know what larping is.


Larping is for "Live-Action Role-Playing" wich is a mix of dungeon & dragon and acting, I guess.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2017)

Ti-Ron said:


> I still remember some "internet drama", specialy with a guy that was doing larping as his other hobby ..


IIRC, that would be Clifford Hammond.
The chainmail clad, renaissance faire scribe.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


> IIRC, that would be Clifford Hammond.
> The chainmail clad, renaissance faire scribe.


"Clinton". He's still around I guess ...........

It's a wonderful role for Windsor actor

_"The role of George Bailey in It’s a Wonderful Life was a defining moment for actor James Stewart in 1946.

Now, two generations later, it has become the one role Windsor’s Clinton Hammond can call his own."_


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

laristotle said:


> IIRC, that would be Clifford Hammond.
> The chainmail clad, renaissance faire scribe.


I think so.
I remember that I was really surprised by this whole story. I was a 22 years old looking at people same age as my dad or almost throwing s**t at each other. This is where I discovered adulthood wasn't different then teenage years at all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2017)

allthumbs56 said:


> "Clinton". He's still around I guess ....


Aye! sir Clinton.
Thank you.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

laristotle said:


> IIRC, that would be Clifford Hammond.
> The chainmail clad, renaissance faire scribe.


Dammit I missed all of that for some reason. Granted most of my time then was spent in the for sale forums


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

laristotle said:


> Aye! sir Clinton.
> Thank you.


He is still rocking 

http://windsorstar.com/arts-2/its-a-wonderful-role-for-windsor-actor


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

That chain mailer dude was on the Ring Lord forum! I made chainmaille jewelry for many years and was also on that forum. What a small world!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

just over 9 years here for me.
It doesn't seem that long until I stop to think about it...
And I've only bought 1 guitar, 1 bass & 1 mandolin in that time.
I'm slowing down.
(But I also gained some amps & pedals.)

It's been fun


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I have no idea how long I have been on this Forum but I joined because it was an incredibly friendly and helpful group of guitar enthusiasts. I looked at other Forums but they were overwhelmed by controversy and politics. I have not been posting a lot over the last several months because of illness, but I still enjoy checking out posts from time to time. This is the first time I realized that Scott sold the Forum. I just want to thank Scott for putting together this incredible circle of friends.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow some of you have been here a decade! I wasn't aware of this!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lola said:


> Wow some of you have been here a decade! I wasn't aware of this!


I'm not quite there yet--but soon...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

zontar said:


> I'm not quite there yet--but soon...


I have only been here for a little over 2 years! I can't think of any other place I would rather hang out. 

I would rather hang out with the "guys" as opposed to the women I know. Women can be you know. Not very nice. I have always hung out with the guys. My choice!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lola said:


> I have only been here for a little over 2 years! I can't think of any other place I would rather hang out.
> 
> I would rather hang out with the "guys" as opposed to the women I know. Women can be you know. Not very nice. I have always hung out with the guys. My choice!


There's a saying I heard--said as a joke--but there is truth to it.

Men socialize by insulting each other--but they don't mean it.
Women socialize by complimenting each other--they don't mean it either.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

zontar said:


> There's a saying I heard--said as a joke--but there is truth to it.
> 
> Men socialize by insulting each other--but they don't mean it.
> Women socialize by complimenting each other--they don't mean it either.


There is some truth to what you say! 

I would rather have someone jokingly insult as opposed to fake complimenting me. 

I think I experienced the fake compliments at work today. Long story short. I changed my hair and I have to wait for it to grow back. I hate it! Everyone at work said it looked good when plainly it looks like fucking shit! I could've of cried. I told the stylist to cut 2 inches and she went to town and cut off 8 inches.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lola said:


> I told the stylist to cut 2 inches and she went to town and cut off 8 inches.


If she did that to some of the people here, you'd see their brains...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

zontar said:


> If she did that to some of the people here, you'd see their brains...


You're making a giant assumption


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Lola said:


> There is some truth to what you say!
> 
> I would rather have someone jokingly insult as opposed to fake complimenting me.
> 
> I think I experienced the fake compliments at work today. Long story short. I changed my hair and I have to wait for it to grow back. I hate it! Everyone at work said it looked good when plainly it looks like fucking shit! I could've of cried. I told the stylist to cut 2 inches and she went to town and cut off 8 inches.


There has to be a song with an ACDC wordplay in there somewhere.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

it will be five years for me soon. this is a great forum.

i have bought and sold quite a few things on the for sale forum....lost my sale history when the forum changed hands tho ;-(.
have not renewed my gold membership yet....waiting to see how the new owners work out

hopefully...... riff wrath 2017 will happen..... i think i would like to attend that jam.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

cbg1 said:


> hopefully...... riff wrath 2017 will happen..... i think i would like to attend that jam.


This is something I'm planning too. Even my girlfriend is interessed!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Ti-Ron said:


> This is something I'm planning too. Even my girlfriend is interessed!


You will have such an amazing time and so much fun!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Lola said:


> You will such an amazing time and so much fun!


Seems like a great party!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

cbg1 said:


> hopefully...... riff wrath 2017 will happen..... i think i would like to attend that jam.





Ti-Ron said:


> This is something I'm planning too. Even my girlfriend is interessed!





Lola said:


> You will such an amazing time and so much fun!





Ti-Ron said:


> Seems like a great party!


If Gerry doesn't break with tradition, it should be on June two-four (Saturday before July 1st long weekend).


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

June 24 is a long week end here too!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

Ti-Ron said:


> June 24 is a long week end here too!


Jean Baptiste Day and my wedding anniversary.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Jean Baptiste Day and my wedding anniversary.


People are too drunk to get married on that day here!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I will not miss this wonderful event! I can hardly wait! 

The singer from the band and I went last year and I played for almost 6 hours straight with just a few 5 minute breaks in between! I could of played another six hours! It was one of the highlights of my summer!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lola said:


> There is some truth to what you say!
> 
> I would rather have someone jokingly insult as opposed to fake complimenting me.
> 
> I think I experienced the fake compliments at work today. Long story short. I changed my hair and I have to wait for it to grow back. I hate it! Everyone at work said it looked good when plainly it looks like fucking shit! I could've of cried. I told the stylist to cut *2 inches* and she went to town and cut off *8 inches.*


There's a great joke in there about women being confused about how long 8 inches is because of what the men in their lives have been claiming. She's obviously been in a 'short' relationship or two...........


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

davetcan said:


> You're making a giant assumption


Fair enough...


----------

